# Lighting for Planted Aquarium



## Bigsexybadguy (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello all,

Just wanted to gauge the Forums preference when it comes to lighting ratings for your freshwater planted tanks.

Do you prefer 6700K or 10,000K bulbs? Or do you mix 50/50's or actinics?

Thanks for sharing the secrets of your success!

Regards,

BSB


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

tinfoil and candles.. rofl


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

I find a combo of 6700K and 10K gives the best light. Just 6700K seems a bit yellow to my eye. The combo of both brings in just enough blue to make things much more crisp in appearance


----------



## Bigsexybadguy (Mar 26, 2006)

Jrs,

........ and your results speak for themselves! So let's say you have a 4 bulb fixture ( ), would you do 2 6700 and 2 10,000K? Or a different combo?

Thanks,

BSB


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Right now I have (3) 67's and (1) 10K. I have tried 2 of each yet. There is another bulb that people seem to like which is a GE 9325K I believe, but I haven't tried to source them yet.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

I use 2700k, 5000k, 6500k and 6700k.

I would like to try the 9235k and 10000k.

I like 6700k alot, 5000k is also pretty good, gives it a warm tone.

Kelvin temperature is more of a personal preference as long as it's within the 5000-10000k range.

The 2700ks I use because they are rated as "plant and aquarium". It's really really pink and yellowish in hue, but the plants do pretty well in it, with no significant difference from the 6500k.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i really hate that yellow hue...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm curious where everyone is getting their 6700K bulbs from. I see Phillips "Daylight" bulbs at Home Depot, and I think these are only 6500K.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

I'd like to know where everyone gets the 6700's as well. 

Who else uses the Phillips "Aquarium and Plants" bulbs? Since there rated at 2700k, I have been staying away from them.


----------



## Ne-1 (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm using 2x6500, 1x5500 and 1 4100. I thought I'd try seeing what a sunrise would look like. yeah...I don't think it looks like this.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Darkblade48 said:


> I'm curious where everyone is getting their 6700K bulbs from. I see Phillips "Daylight" bulbs at Home Depot, and I think these are only 6500K.





Shattered said:


> I'd like to know where everyone gets the 6700's as well.
> 
> Who else uses the Phillips "Aquarium and Plants" bulbs? Since there rated at 2700k, I have been staying away from them.


6700k I find is much harder to find locally. There are a couple of online places, my favourite is ahsupply.com. IME and most other customers' experiences, great service, great products. One of my 5000k 55w bulbs didn't work when I first bought it. They sent me a new bulb right away without question and free of charge within the week.

They sell specifically to aquariums so they stock 6700ks. Dont' remember too many other online sellers right now. bulbdirect.com is one I remember, no experience with them.

I am using the 2700k for my 10g shrimp tank. I also used to use it for my 20 gallon tank. If you can overlook the pinkish/yellowish hue, they grow plants pretty well. I find that leaves are thick/lush and offshoots are quite frequent dense with the 2700k.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

The Home Depot near me has 2, 3, and 4 feet (I believe) Philips Daylight (or Sunlight) T8 bulbs.

However, I'm curious, does anyone know a local source of 10000K bulbs (T8 4 foot long)?

Thanks,
Harry


----------

